# Update on SchH Observation



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

So while I am on break I wanted to let everyone know.. The club I contacted said I am welcome to come visit anytime and they have put me on a list for their official events  They also told me they would be more than happy to answer any of my questions about the breed, sport, their dogs, breeders they know/use, etc  They have shepherds from all different lines so I will also be able to observe, firsthand, the differences. I am so excited!!!! 

My first visit with them will be this Saturday or next Thursday, depending on weather.  I can't wait to get out there! :wild:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Where are you going?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Have fun! I am anxious to hear what you think.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am going to Coal Mountain Schutzhund in Cumming. Anybody heard of them? o-o 
I will definitely be posting after my visit :3


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I am going to Coal Mountain Schutzhund in Cumming. Anybody heard of them? o-o
> I will definitely be posting after my visit :3


That is Dennis vander Linde's club...super nice people


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Didn't realize that is Dennis' club. Yes, very nice people.


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

Hope to see you there! I won't be there on Saturday but I make most Thursdays.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Have fun!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

So glad I chose one that people seem to approve of  I think I will have to go next week, the weather tomorrow is supposed to be awful and I don't want runoff. But I can't wait :3 
Christina- Can't wait to meet ya there!


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

will you be out tomorrow?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

That is the plan


----------

